# Incoming- Omega Speedsonic



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

This should be arriving tomorrow, courtesy of Trigger of this Parish. Pics will follow on landing.

Here's a teaser...










Very excited, I am!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Very nice Alex!

About a week ago, I obtained a close relation to the Omega Speedsonic. I'm still working on its rather battered case, so it will have to remain a mystery for the time being :tongue2: .


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Alex you say you are excited, I think that is probably in understatement.

When I have enough money I will be looking for one also.

Wear with pride and show it off.

All the best from Jon.

P.S

My RLT is not back yet but when it is I still intend to post some pics.


----------



## Trigger (Sep 16, 2011)

Wear with pride and in good health, Alex.

A watch like an Omega Speedsonic is the ideal example to demonstrate the theory that we never own these watches... we are mere custodians of them.

While I'm very pleased to have raised vital funds, I'm equally pleased to have passed on this watch to the right guy.


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Cheers all!

Trigger- thanks for your kind words. I know what you mean- this watch was made when I was a toddler, it does feel as if it will still be going when I'm too old to even be able to remember how to tell the time!

PCM- tis a lovely thing, worth waiting for (although currently I am still waiting...) Do post pics of the RLT, that's another cracker!

Paul- you tease! We will look forward to the reveal! And I know where to send the Speedsonic when it needs a service! 

COME ON POSTIE!! :taz:


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Here we go!










Just landed, and what a beauty, and in such good condition! The hesalite is virtually unmarked, the starburst case has one or two small scratches but nothing serious and looks great. The dial is just stunning, sort of starburst charcoal grey with the shiny cobalt blue internal tachymetre bezel matching the subdials.




























A hefty piece of kit too, feels very solid indeed. This is especially the case with this lumpy bracelet on, which actually really suits it. This bracelet actually also really suits my 011...










I do quite like the X33 nylon that Steve kindly threw in; also looks pretty good on my manky leather NATO!










All in all, a stunning piece, and I'm well chuffed! :thumbup:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

You got the right one as well Alex :thumbsup:. I far prefer the dial with the printed lume hour batons to the one with raised batons (one on the right):


----------



## Trigger (Sep 16, 2011)

What have i done???  Great stuff, Alex.


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Just had a quick look inside- it's a 38,000,000 serial, and therefore made in 1974. Forty next year... PARTY!


----------



## ed335d (Aug 29, 2012)

Very nice indeed - looking forward to getting mine :yahoo:


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

ed335d said:


> Very nice indeed - looking forward to getting mine :yahoo:


Cool- coming soon?

Pics needed!


----------



## ed335d (Aug 29, 2012)

apm101 said:


> ed335d said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice indeed - looking forward to getting mine :yahoo:
> ...


Hopefully not too long! I've got it under deposit, need to sell my Heuer Vicerory first....


----------



## danoafc (Sep 27, 2012)

Beautiful Alex! And a great vintage if I may be so bold!


----------



## simonpj145 (Jan 4, 2013)

I really like that! Can't wait to get into the sales area!!


----------



## StephenOrlac (Nov 29, 2012)

Gorgeous watch, would look even greater on a mesh


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

That is a beautiful looking watch and looks to be in fantastic condition. I must stop viewing these threads. My wish list keeps growing. Enjoy...)


----------



## ed335d (Aug 29, 2012)

ed335d said:


> Very nice indeed - looking forward to getting mine :yahoo:





apm101 said:


> Cool- coming soon?
> 
> Pics needed!


And it's arrived - can't stop looking at it (or listening to it)


----------



## StephenOrlac (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks for the pic.

That's one gorgeous watch indeed, congrats!


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

Amazing!


----------



## graybum (Nov 24, 2011)

Beautiful. Definately on my wish list


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Nice one, Alex...what a super looking piece. Will have to keep my eye on the SC for another one. :yes:


----------



## craighughes1084 (May 17, 2012)

Stunning! I'm a fan of the mesh as well - sets it off perfectly


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Get it some mesh then get some pics up


----------



## GeeBeeFlyer (Jul 19, 2014)

That Is special right there. But posting a Seiko next to this masterpiece is a flogging offense.

Wayne


----------

